# A/C not blowing cold air...



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well ever since i got my car, the a/c has sucked. most of the time if blows like 85 degree air...which is cool when its like 120 outside.

but i cant take it anymore, its not even april yet and its like 90 here.

so what should i do? should i get one of the freon recharger kits and use that? or go take it somewhere to get checked out?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

when is the last time you recharged your coolant?

if you have a leak you can buy one of those leak detection kits for like 12 bucks from the auto parts store that can help you find leaks in your ac system.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Your system should be 134a (look for the label on the under side of you hood).
I just went to an auto parts store and got a big can of refrigerant w/oil and a pressure gauge all in 1. 

Worked like a charm, I even got lots of refrigerant left over, only used about 1/4 can.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

James said:


> when is the last time you recharged your coolant?


well, ive had the car for almost 2 years...and ive never recharged it...

who knows about the previous owner and what she did...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'd just have it recharged then, if it still doesn't work then get the leak detection kit.


----------

